
Google Just Broke Internet Radios on Chrome Desktop and Android - kaliya
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=669800#c5
======
kaliya
(OP) Streaming Shoutcast Version 1 Radios on Chrome V55 and above, just don't
work because Google fixed a bug. Bug fixes like this which has significant
impact on a much larger scale Google should have given advanced warning or at
least some time, so that folk could migrate shoutcast from version 1 to
version 2.

I am running an Online Radio website and have an streaming app (hybrid) in
Play store. More than 50% stations just don't work.

As per their comments, (one of the most hilarious one), they are saying, since
safari did this hence they had to. They wont revert this change or apply any
work around.

